# %^()^&(*%$Â£$" - Anyone Here Get This Titus?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:taz: pipped to the post in the dying seconds of the auction - anyone here snap up this lovely little watch?

130551422404


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope! Missed that one! :angel_not: :derisive:

Mike


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I hope someone on here got it, i stand a chance of buying in future! :lol: Thought i was on a winner when my bid was the highest with 4 seconds to spare :black eye:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sparrow said:


> Thought i was on a winner when my bid was the highest with 4 seconds to spare :black eye:


We always think that and then all our hopes implode in a single second! Gods I hate ebay auctions!







Lost a Seiko Panda two weeks ago just like that :sadwalk:


----------

